
Yang calls on Amazon to admit job loss from automation - sunnyP
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/seattle-visit-presidential-candidate-andrew-yang-calls-amazon-admit-job-loss-automation/
======
villgax
Ask Ford/KUKA/FANUC/every other company as well. Just because something did
analytics on worker schedules doesn't make it different than a poring HR rep
with hidden black boxes.

